# Where the hell can i buy bison?



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

So been reading bison is less fat than beef and chicken plus its a red meat, only in the UK cant find it anywhere?

Also is bison and buffalo the same animal? Confused lol


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

harrods probably sell it


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Buffalo is the animal bison is the name they use for buffalo meat

Found this link from Google

http://www.buffalo-meat.co.uk/price-list.php


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=where+can+i+buy+bison+meat+from%3F

Although you might want to look at ostrich too


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Wild ox?

http://www.farnlessfarmpark.co.uk/bison.html


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=where+can+i+buy+bison+meat+from%3F
> 
> Although you might want to look at ostrich too


im not to sure whats just happned....but i think im turned on....how cool is that, it moves and everything


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Try venison


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=where+can+i+buy+bison+meat+from%3F
> 
> Although you might want to look at ostrich too


Awwwww man Ostrich is the absolute BOLLOX.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Milky said:


> Awwwww man Ostrich is the absolute BOLLOX.


It is mate,every now and then i treat myself to ostrich burgers,mmmmmm delicious.

And its much healthier then other meats


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

http://www.osgrow.com/index_document_3.htm


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Wild ox?
> 
> http://www.farnlessfarmpark.co.uk/bison.html


cheers for that link mate looks good


----------



## richgearguy (Jun 23, 2011)

If you cross a cow with a buffalo you get beefalo.

No bull


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

richgearguy said:


> If you cross a cow with a buffalo you get beefalo.
> 
> No bull


Cant decide if thats worth a like or a neg


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Whats the difference between a bison and a buffalo

u cant wash your hands in a buffalo

ill get me coat


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

I've used http://alternativemeats.co.uk/ in the past

Also I think waitrose sell the burgers

We have a farmers market once a month and usually have a stall selling it, I've just realised I've missed it this month :-(


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Sharp161 said:


> So been reading bison is less fat than beef and chicken plus its a red meat, only in the UK cant find it anywhere?
> 
> Also is bison and buffalo the same animal? Confused lol


You can buy it at the shop down the trail,from the little house in the prairie, :innocent:


----------



## lovingit (Nov 5, 2012)

I also get my buffalo from the farmers market he travels all over and can get delivered My contacy is ricky tel 07720635648 . Tell him youve had the number off Dean in stone and hell look after you . Also does rabbit mince diced rabbit Mega turkey joints etc


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

lovingit said:


> I also get my buffalo from the farmers market he travels all over and can get delivered My contacy is ricky tel 07720635648 . Tell him youve had the number off Dean in stone and hell look after you . Also does rabbit mince diced rabbit Mega turkey joints etc


Im sure ricky is happy having his number pasted all over the place :laugh:


----------

